

Adobe Muse, InDesign for the Web - tambourine_man
http://blogs.adobe.com/jnack/2011/08/adobe-muse-enables-great-web-layout-no-coding-required.html#comments

======
michaelpinto
I've been finding myself bashing Adobe over the last year or so -- but to me
this is a good sign that they're starting to get it...

